# Too Fat to Masturbate???



## voidhead (Dec 9, 2005)

I saw this Family Guy episode last night where Peter Griffin finally realizes he's fat and decides to become an activist for fat men. 

Anyway, he ends up organizing a meeting and a bunch of obese men show up. The portrayal of them is extremely negative (they're constantly panting, farting...one has a heart attack, one of them tries to eat another one...really negative stereotyping to the point where even my thin friends who have no idea there is even a fat acceptance movement were kind of turned off by it...), but one of the jokes they make caught my attention. 

They make a joke that the guys are so fat none of them can find their own penises. 

Now this strucka chord with me because I have always had this fantasy of a man so enormous that he can't reach his own penis anymore and he needs me to get him off in order to orgasm. 

Is this possible? Can a man be so fat he can't reach his penis? At about what weight could this occur? Do any of the SSBHMs on this board experience this?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm thinking that would be a lot to pile on. Given an average guy's arm length, the position of the penis, and how the fat would add on - mostly in the gut over the penis - it would require a LOT to get enough to block things out.

But, yeah, anything's possible.


----------



## William (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi 

i think that is one thing any size person can accomplish 

William


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

The Pannus is just too heavy and awkward to lift, so manipulation by the hand is out of the question...there used to be a link on the UK Feeder site about a medical patient named "Fred" and the Doctor who wrote it mentioned some of the details...which I won't go into, but they had to go to all kinds of lengths to just get a catheter into him...




fatlane said:


> I'm thinking that would be a lot to pile on. Given an average guy's arm length, the position of the penis, and how the fat would add on - mostly in the gut over the penis - it would require a LOT to get enough to block things out.
> 
> But, yeah, anything's possible.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 9, 2005)

Obesus said:


> The Pannus is just too heavy and awkward to lift, so manipulation by the hand is out of the question...there used to be a link on the UK Feeder site about a medical patient named "Fred" and the Doctor who wrote it mentioned some of the details...which I won't go into, but they had to go to all kinds of lengths to just get a catheter into him...



Well I enjoy the odd play, but i have to say that at 410lbs the old tum does offer some minor reaching around issue and the mass has to be moved when well you know, and that can make it harder, oh god the accidental jokes, anyway I would have to have to say that if I was 500 or more I would say it would be quite difficult. I would say any 700lb person under 6 foot would not be able to, unless he was very big in that department as well.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 9, 2005)

To be perfectly honesty at 440lbs it ain't easy anymore. Certainly not in any conventional position. It requires a bit of planning and positioning to be able to reach for long enough to get the deed done, as it were...another 30 40 lbs and it may be just too darn difficult....notice the intentional avoidance of the word hard.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 10, 2005)

Well a guy would have to get very big because i am 5'11, 560lbs and I can still reach. Once you got to the point you couldn't reach your penis to masturbate what are you going to do about going to the bathroom? I guess a guy could just wear diapers, or just pee on himself. Plus if your belly has gotten so big your but might be just as big. So how would you wipe your but?


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 10, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well a guy would have to get very big because i am 5'11, 560lbs and I can still reach. Once you got to the point you couldn't reach your penis to masturbate what are you going to do about going to the bathroom? I guess a guy could just wear diapers, or just pee on himself. Plus if your belly has gotten so big your but might be just as big. So how would you wipe your but?




I see your point I mean I can hold and pee with out issue so then standing I can wank, yes, I was stuck in the lying on bed mind set, I tend not to stand as if I get a good origamis I can go weak in the knees. And even if you have to sit the belly on a bench I reckon I could do it, so may be 600+ would be difficult but not impossible if standing, as for the ass well you may have to get a ass wash unit I forget the name.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 10, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> as for the ass well you may have to get a ass wash unit I forget the name.



That would be a bidet.


----------



## missaf (Dec 10, 2005)

I just nwated to chime in here and say I'm proud of you guys for having an awesome conversation about guy things, and letting us ladies stand back and "listen."


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 10, 2005)

missaf said:


> I just nwated to chime in here and say I'm proud of you guys for having an awesome conversation about guy things, and letting us ladies stand back and "listen."



Well, the subject matter in question could feasibly apply to you women as well.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 10, 2005)

I think even a Walter-Hudson sized guy unable to stand up would still be able to find himself (so to speak).


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 10, 2005)

Buffetbelly said:


> I think even a Walter-Hudson sized guy unable to stand up would still be able to find himself (so to speak).



I find that hard, man that word again, to believe he was a very wide person I would say he would have to insert all his whole arm under that massive belly and hope for the best, and if he did find home base the mass of that gut would stop any rhythmic motion I am sure of it, my belly takes some effort to move I am only 410, not 1000 or so, I would say his arm would fall of before any climax was even close.

BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 10, 2005)

Hawksmoor said:


> That would be a bidet.



I have pulled a mussel in my lower back while reaching around to wipe my ass, I have a very big ass for a bloke I have a lot of mass in that area.

BWL


----------



## Karebehr (Dec 10, 2005)

I just wanted to chime in on this issue too. At 460lbs, it is a hard reach, but with some forethought it is possible still. I don't want to think about anymore weight tho!!!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 10, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well a guy would have to get very big because i am 5'11, 560lbs and I can still reach. Once you got to the point you couldn't reach your penis to masturbate what are you going to do about going to the bathroom? I guess a guy could just wear diapers, or just pee on himself. Plus if your belly has gotten so big your but might be just as big. So how would you wipe your but?




I can still reach but it ain't so easy anymore lol. As for peeing well you just have to reach enough to aim so as opposed to prolonged movement. And wiping ain't that easy anymore either but such is life. And thanks for the kudos regarding this discussion. Some of the less glamorous side of being so darned fat and pretty i guess


----------



## voidhead (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool. That's so hot that some of you guys have a hard time. I just imagine all the sweating and panting and jiggling. 

Bigwideland: Do you have any idea how turned on I was by the idea of you pulling a muscle trying to wipe that sexy fat ass? I love fat men with big soft butts and you have an incredible physique. You should do some pics of you trying to fit that big butt in a small chair.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 11, 2005)

voidhead said:


> Cool. That's so hot that some of you guys have a hard time. I just imagine all the sweating and panting and jiggling.
> 
> Bigwideland: Do you have any idea how turned on I was by the idea of you pulling a muscle trying to wipe that sexy fat ass? I love fat men with big soft butts and you have an incredible physique. You should do some pics of you trying to fit that big butt in a small chair.



Do not get me started on chairs, I was at a BBQ on the weekend at a friends place and all the normal chairs are too small as they all have arm rests, I hate chairs with arm rests. So I had to use a small white stool, however at my weight the stool was generating to much pressure as it surface area was the size of big plate and that started to hurt after a hour or so. Then I found a second stool of the same type and that was much better, so when you need two stools to sit on you have a big ass. I also like bench seats I need about 2/3 of a two seater.

As for pics that's a fun idea, will see what I can do.

BWL


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 16, 2005)

I can say that I don't have the problem with reaching my genitals, but I don't mean to sound gross, but honestly I think guys of size can get pretty sweaty through self pleasuring...There's just a lot of motion involved and since most of us big guys sweat to begin with it doesn't take long to get pretty slick.


----------



## BBWchelmsford (Dec 18, 2005)

voidhead said:


> Anyway, he ends up organizing a meeting and a bunch of obese men show up. The portrayal of them is extremely negative (they're constantly panting, farting...one has a heart attack, one of them tries to eat another one...really negative stereotyping to the point where even my thin friends who have no idea there is even a fat acceptance movement were kind of turned off by it...), but one of the jokes they make caught my attention.



I don't know about the being too fat to masturbate but I just gotta say I saw this part and got EXTREMELY ANGRY about the negative portrayal of us.
Anyone else feel this way??


----------



## Obesus (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nicely indeed!


voidhead said:


> Cool. That's so hot that some of you guys have a hard time. I just imagine all the sweating and panting and jiggling.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 22, 2005)

I too, have strained my back while trying to wipe and also strained some tendons in my feet while twisting to accomplish same. As for masturbation, I weigh 502 and I've figured out a comfortable and quite easy position. I lie in bed on my side and arch my leg so that I can easily position my arm under my belly. No problems!!


----------



## HugeBellyUK (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a short guy at 5'4, and have a big belly at around 60" or so, weight 340-350lbs. I cannot reach my penis at all when I am either standing or sitting. so it's guess work at the toilet... same problem with the ass, I have to practically pull a muscle reaching down there. Morning time is the worst, as the body is stiff from being in bed.

Masturbating is possible but only in a bed or on the couch when I'm resting on my side I can then reach with ease 

Not sure if any other guys in here have the same problem, with one arm/shoulder being much stronger than the other. I use my left arm to support myself in bed, or to get up from the bed, or up from a chair so naturally it is stronger. My right arm is very weak. In bed, I usually rest on my left arm keeping my right hand free for other things lol ;-).


----------



## mischel (Aug 29, 2006)

Well...right now i am not too fat to masturbate.
But it is exhausting because of all the jiggling fat. And because i got much fat down there it is not easy to catch him completely. I dont do it very often .
It's strange... while every normal man/woman wants a long penis, i love it that mine is nearly covered. It is surrounded with much fat, much softer than my belly. I think the right word for this phenomenon is "second belly" or "underbelly"?
Furthermore i like the idea that my little friend would be covered completely under my belly and fat when i would weight 600lbs^^.
Well and in my dreams i am too fat to masturbate. This would have to do my girlfriend for me^^. It's a fantasy...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 29, 2006)

extra_fat_guy said:


> ... Plus if your belly has gotten so big your but might be just as big. So how would you wipe your but?



Not to hijack the thread but I would suggest the Ample-Sponge

View attachment 8931​
Amplestuff is a company owned by Bill Fabrey, one of the founders of NAAFA. I buy things from them all the time. And no, I have no connection to them, I am just offering a solution to the problem mentioned.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 29, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> Do not get me started on chairs, I was at a BBQ on the weekend at a friends place and all the normal chairs are too small as they all have arm rests, I hate chairs with arm rests. So I had to use a small white stool, however at my weight the stool was generating to much pressure as it surface area was the size of big plate and that started to hurt after a hour or so. Then I found a second stool of the same type and that was much better, so when you need two stools to sit on you have a big ass. I also like bench seats I need about 2/3 of a two seater.
> 
> As for pics that's a fun idea, will see what I can do.
> 
> BWL



I keep a folding camping chair in the trunk of my car for just such situation. It is good for up to 350, I think, and looks like a director's chair. But the one I want to get is this one, from Maxx-Daddy

View attachment 8932​
It holds up to 800 lbs. There are other models too.

Again, sorry to hijack the thread, but I thought you might want this info. And no, again, I am not affiliated with the company!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess it's possible, but at that point I would assume he would have most likely developed a hidden penis.. my friends ex-husband was tallish at least 500 lbs and he had it.. and had for at least 100 lbs previous as well. Obviously not all men get this, but I've known other men who have suffered from it as well.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 30, 2006)

Ivy said:


> I guess it's possible, but at that point I would assume he would have most likely developed a hidden penis.. my friends ex-husband was tallish at least 500 lbs and he had it.. and had for at least 100 lbs previous as well. Obviously not all men get this, but I've known other men who have suffered from it as well.



I don't understand...even after reading the article. So, you're saying that, the penis is pretty much consumed by the surrounding flesh? That SUCKS. :[


----------



## missaf (Aug 30, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I don't understand...even after reading the article. So, you're saying that, the penis is pretty much consumed by the surrounding flesh? That SUCKS. :[


 
The pictures pretty much show the real issues  I hope if any of you guys run into this you'll get help right away!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 31, 2006)

voidhead said:


> I saw this Family Guy episode last night where Peter Griffin finally realizes he's fat and decides to become an activist for fat men.
> 
> Anyway, he ends up organizing a meeting and a bunch of obese men show up. The portrayal of them is extremely negative (they're constantly panting, farting...one has a heart attack, one of them tries to eat another one...really negative stereotyping to the point where even my thin friends who have no idea there is even a fat acceptance movement were kind of turned off by it...), but one of the jokes they make caught my attention.
> 
> ...



i love that episode. if you can't laugh at obviously fictional negative portrayals stereotyping an entire contingent of people then what good is comedy? "there's a fat guy eating a dead fat guy upstairs....so, are we just looking the other way on that?" lmaoooo

as far as guys too fat to masturbate, i'd assume the ratio of belly size to penis length would probably have to be pretty radical. i don't doubt there are several guys with that problem, though i've heard more about fat women who can't diddle their fiddles.


----------



## William (Aug 31, 2006)

Also Guys can get larger and harder stomachs than Women. That could be a problem to reach around.

William




dan ex machina said:


> i love that episode. if you can't laugh at obviously fictional negative portrayals stereotyping an entire contingent of people then what good is comedy? "there's a fat guy eating a dead fat guy upstairs....so, are we just looking the other way on that?" lmaoooo
> 
> as far as guys too fat to masturbate, i'd assume the ratio of belly size to penis length would probably have to be pretty radical. i don't doubt there are several guys with that problem, though i've heard more about fat women who can't diddle their fiddles.


----------



## William (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Missaf

I saw one that there was a Yahoo Support Group that had quite a few members but no one would post and it died from inactiviety.

William




missaf said:


> The pictures pretty much show the real issues  I hope if any of you guys run into this you'll get help right away!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> The pictures pretty much show the real issues  I hope if any of you guys run into this you'll get help right away!



I can't begin to imagine the cost...and the horror stories trying to get procedures like that covered by one's insurance.


----------



## missaf (Aug 31, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I can't begin to imagine the cost...and the horror stories trying to get procedures like that covered by one's insurance.


 

It seems like a medical necessity wouldn't be hard to get... would it?


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I don't understand...even after reading the article. So, you're saying that, the penis is pretty much consumed by the surrounding flesh? That SUCKS. :[



yeeeep. it's a really, really rough situation and i've heard it's more common than you would think and the surgery is painful as hell. 

poor guys.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

missaf said:


> The pictures pretty much show the real issues  I hope if any of you guys run into this you'll get help right away!



me too, i can't even fathom living with that for a man or for his lady. i wish the article showed it in the early stages, because i am pretty sure i've dated a guy who was pre-hidden penis.. it would be nice to see/know so that it could be prevented before it happened.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

Ivy said:


> me too, i can't even fathom living with that for a man or for his lady. i wish the article showed it in the early stages, because i am pretty sure i've dated a guy who was pre-hidden penis.. it would be nice to see/know so that it could be prevented before it happened.




Yeah I have seen several cases of this upclose and personal....I'm no doc of course, but I'm pretty sure the only way to avoid it is to not get too heavy...the combo of weight and a small penis seem to be what cause it.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

I have noticed that over the last few yrs my own weight gain has made it a bit more difficult to "diddle my fiddle"...LOL (thanks dan ex machina for that one!)...and especially if I'm trying to diddle on all fours with someone behind me...my belly being bigger has made it a bit harder, but so far I'm able to still get the job done!


----------



## William (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Debbie

The importance of weight in this problem is relative to a person's genetics. Many of the guys with this problem are in the 250 lb range while I am free of problems at about 310 and there are other guys here 400+ who have not said anything about having it.

I am always amazed at the different ways that both Men and Women bodies distribute their fat.

William





Debbie of Dallas said:


> Yeah I have seen several cases of this upclose and personal....I'm no doc of course, but I'm pretty sure the only way to avoid it is to not get too heavy...the combo of weight and a small penis seem to be what cause it.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

missaf said:


> It seems like a medical necessity wouldn't be hard to get... would it?



Ummmm...we're talking about insurance companies, arn't we?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

William said:


> there are other guys here 400+ who have not said anything about having it.



Not really something comfortable to boast about, don't you think.


----------



## mischel (Sep 1, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Not really something comfortable to boast about, don't you think.


I do have my problems with this issue too. No one i know personally knows about this. But Ivy posted this (damn) link, so i think i have to correct this.
Don't go on reading if you dont want to know intimate details.
Well like i tried to discribe it in my former post it looks like this: Between my legs and directly under my belly there is very much soft lovely fat. When i push this fat away with two hands, my best friend shows up. And he is totally normal (i mean the length :bow. Hell yeah, the problem is if i dont lift this fat away.... he is very small-sized. That's why i dont like men-toilets without cubicles. I dont have a problem with my best friend. I like him like he is, he is surrounded by fat as i am surrounded by fat. Ivy's link and the pictures there (which no one should see) are not usual. I think they are surgery pics. 
I hope this made this issue a bit less sensational. It's just fat :eat1: :eat1: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

mischel said:


> I do have my problems with this issue too. No one i know personally knows about this. But Ivy posted this (damn) link, so i think i have to correct this.
> Don't go on reading if you dont want to know intimate details.
> Well like i tried to discribe it in my former post it looks like this: Between my legs and directly under my belly there is very much soft lovely fat. When i push this fat away with two hands, my best friend shows up. And he is totally normal (i mean the length :bow. Hell yeah, the problem is if i dont lift this fat away.... he is very small-sized. That's why i dont like men-toilets without cubicles. I dont have a problem with my best friend. I like him like he is, he is surrounded by fat as i am surrounded by fat. Ivy's link and the pictures there (which no one should see) are not usual. I think they are surgery pics.
> I hope this made this issue a bit less sensational. It's just fat :eat1: :eat1: :wubu: :wubu:



I'm sure that this issue comes in many different forms, more severe for some and less severe for other. I do know that my friend who's husband had it could push the fat away and she could do stuff with him but she also has told me that the pictures on that site were exactly what her husband's situation looked like. I also know that the man my mother new who had hidden penis, his situation looked very much like the pictures above according to her. So I don't think that those pictures up there are that unusual? I'm no expert so I can't say.


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 1, 2006)

Just to play devil's advocate. did anyone catch the "feeder" episode of Family Guy where Lois gained weight, and the sex was so good, that Peter wanted her to gain more weight? (bad ending, though).


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2006)

I've seen both; wanted to slug Seth McFarlane twice.  

-Qit


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 2, 2006)

Slowfuse said:


> Just to play devil's advocate. did anyone catch the "feeder" episode of Family Guy where Lois gained weight, and the sex was so good, that Peter wanted her to gain more weight? (bad ending, though).



bad ending? he started humping the bag of liposuctioned fat! LOLERSKATES. what, did you think family guy was going to live out the rest of its tv life with a fat lois? it's a comedy not a feeder fantasy movie.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 2, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> bad ending? he started humping the bag of liposuctioned fat! LOLERSKATES. what, did you think family guy was going to live out the rest of its tv life with a fat lois? it's a comedy not a feeder fantasy movie.



lollollol

it was so, so, sooo good.


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2006)

He's no Homer Simpson!!!

A big mountain of sugar is too much for one man. I can see now why God portions it out in those little packets. ---Homer Simpson





dan ex machina said:


> bad ending? he started humping the bag of liposuctioned fat! LOLERSKATES. what, did you think family guy was going to live out the rest of its tv life with a fat lois? it's a comedy not a feeder fantasy movie.


----------



## Volt01 (May 21, 2019)

mischel said:


> Well...right now i am not too fat to masturbate.
> But it is exhausting because of all the jiggling fat. And because i got much fat down there it is not easy to catch him completely. I dont do it very often .
> It's strange... while every normal man/woman wants a long penis, i love it that mine is nearly covered. It is surrounded with much fat, much softer than my belly. I think the right word for this phenomenon is "second belly" or "underbelly"?
> Furthermore i like the idea that my little friend would be covered completely under my belly and fat when i would weight 600lbs^^.
> Well and in my dreams i am too fat to masturbate. This would have to do my girlfriend for me^^. It's a fantasy...



maybe you could use your fat to massage it?


----------



## lille (May 22, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> maybe you could use your fat to massage it?


Dude, you’re replying to a post from 13 years ago....


----------



## mischel (May 23, 2019)

tempus fugit


----------



## MickRidem (May 27, 2020)

lille said:


> Dude, you’re replying to a post from 13 years ago....



Looks like people have more time on their hands these days? LOL!


----------



## mischel (May 28, 2020)

Dynamo said:


> Looks like people have more time on their hands these days? LOL!


Or many people are now much fatter after 13 years... and this topic has become much more relevant...


----------



## MickRidem (May 28, 2020)

mischel said:


> Or many people are now much fatter after 13 years... and this topic has become much more relevant...


Especially during quarantine?


----------



## JackCivelli (May 28, 2020)

I know there are people fatter than me here, but at 371 I’m the fattest I’ve ever been, and I gain almost exclusively in my belly. I can still manage, but I’ve noticed it’s getting significantly more difficult. Hopefully I’ll be in a ltr with an FFA by the time I can’t reach anymore lol


----------



## MickRidem (May 28, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I know there are people fatter than me here, but at 371 I’m the fattest I’ve ever been, and I gain almost exclusively in my belly. I can still manage, but I’ve noticed it’s getting significantly more difficult. Hopefully I’ll be in a ltr with an FFA by the time I can’t reach anymore lol



I've had daydreams where one month I find it's a struggle but still possible with a lot of work, which is a huge turn on for me anyway... but to reach that ultimate moment when I realize no matter what I try it's just... not... possible?? OMG. I'd have to BEG hubby to help me! That sexual dependence would keep me teetering on the edge of dieting to reach again, but then him pushing me past that point, back and forth. 

OR, watching another guy struggle with the tips of his fingers, and wanting/helping him put on juuuust 5 more pounds to bring him to that point of no longer reaching, to be able to watch the mad wobbling and panting struggle, see that final realization reaction, and then have control his pleasure. LOTS of teasing would happen first.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 16, 2020)

Teasing can be very erotic so to be at the point of only just reaching, or out of reach. *swoon *
I've met guys who've struggled. It just adds another aspect and it can be positive or negative depending on how creative you are.


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 17, 2020)

This and people talking about not seeing their feet in years is such RP fantasy bullshit. I'm 600 lbs and neither is an issue. Being fat doesn't mean you can't lean forward, jesus. I find this so offensive because it portrays fat people as way more disabled than most of them are.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jun 19, 2020)

This post turns me on... if hubby ever gets that big I’d help him out


----------



## Kompliziert (Jul 4, 2020)

(this is such a sexy thread )


----------



## kilo riley (Aug 19, 2020)

this becomes an issue for those of us thst carry excess weight in the fatpad region. Reaching is still possible but just requires a bit more technique.


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm at 306 lbs and I have a very hard time getting erections, both with a partner (even if she's a striking bbw that likes fat guys to boot.) Several reasons: I was never endowed if you catch the drift. I don't exercise much other than walking around my city as I don't need a car where I'm located. I do play tennis like once a week, twice sometimes in spring/summer. My diet isn't really rich with certain superfoods or vegetables which I hear are good for vitality--unless cheese is a superfood? And the big reason, to me, is my plethora of mental health disorders and the medications I take. The side effects for men on almost everyone usually include difficulty getting erect, weight gain and one specifically reports male breast enlargement; I've experienced all of this. Since my diagnoses over 11 yrs ago. I have a large belly that nestles right on like a groove or crease on the pad. I usually have to lift my belly and rub/jiggle it with my opposite hand. And because my penis is so small sometimes I really have to stretch and lean to hold it while lying down. If I ever get another close girlfriend and we decide to include sex in the relationship, I guess I'd look into the blue tablets but I don't know fork sure if doctors will write scripts for larger guy that aren't conditioned, with mental health conditions and taking seven medications. But that's a bit.off.topic. Overall just wanted to provide an example of a BHM at the 300+ having difficulties satisfying himself. So there's a lot that affects it, yes weight is a factor but body shape, endowment, mental health and medication side effects; fitness and diet perhaps to a lesser degree than the others. I like to eat, a lot; I'm home, a lot; my meds (or other equivalents my psychiatrist substitues which isn't too often) probably need to be taken for life. So I don't see this problem being solved but you never know what might happen. Maybe psychiatric pharmaceuticals will be invented without the slew of negative sexual side effects someday.

_
(Didn't notice I bumped this old thread four months after it was resurrecting from 15 yrs ago. I had already written it and I think it supplies a factor that isn't mentioned.)_


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

I've been considering getting a fleshlight to.. assist in this area.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2021)

dwesterny said:


> This and people talking about not seeing their feet in years is such RP fantasy bullshit. I'm 600 lbs and neither is an issue. Being fat doesn't mean you can't lean forward, jesus. I find this so offensive because it portrays fat people as way more disabled than most of them are.


Oh my you’re handsome! I agree in away with what you’re saying though!


----------



## JackCivelli (Jan 4, 2021)

kinkykitten said:


> Oh my you’re handsome! I agree in away with what you’re saying though!



It might depend on what kind of fat you have. I weigh about 440 and it’s starting to get difficult for me. I can see if you have a lot of subcutaneous fat (fat directly under the skin) you probably wouldn’t have much trouble, even at 600+ but I have mostly visceral fat (fat under the muscle) which is like a big firm ball. It’s hard to sit up from laying on my back because my belly refuses to bend or fold in the middle. That plus a prominent and substantial underbelly hang, and it can get pretty hard to reach, especially if I’m laying on my back.


----------



## dwesterny (Jan 5, 2021)

Enjoy your gaining kink and the whole athlete to chubby thing but as a natural fat person (always been heavy) I often find intentional fetish gainers exaggerate the effects of obesity because it turns them on.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 7, 2021)

dwesterny said:


> Enjoy your gaining kink and the whole athlete to chubby thing but as a natural fat person (always been heavy) I often find intentional fetish gainers exaggerate the effects of obesity because it turns them on.



A very sweeping generalization. Gainers range from people who just want an extra 10 lb to people whose goal is immobility. So, for many gainers, these "exaggerated effect of obesity" are irrelevant. In reality, there are also many gainers, who enjoy the signs of increasing weight. In gainer fiction, the situation is very different. Just like with other minority groups, with gainers are subjected to a certain amount of stereotyping, because the have to be seen by the readers/audience to be credible members of the minority group in question. In a genre like gainer fiction, there have to be certain mile stones, which show how the gainers body is changing. This can lead to exaggerations. Exaggerations happen in many other types of fiction. Most of us distinguish between what happens in real life and what happens in fiction. The gainers in fiction do not mirror the reality of gainers in real life. There is some truth in what you say but we do have to lay down the limits, within which it is true.


----------



## Lear (Jan 8, 2021)

Honestly, for me this is an issue of position.

Laying on my back? I can't reach. My finger tips barely touch. 
Laying on my side? I can reach but I'm basically leaning around my belly and using the bed to hold the position.
Sitting? I can reach but my belly and fupa hinder a good stroke.


----------

